# Associated Wiki pages for Groups not working



## doghead (Aug 27, 2014)

I have three groups and the associated wiki function is working for none of them. 

Two of the groups have what appears to be an associated wiki (its there on the group page), but it cannot be edited (_you don't have permission to access this page_), nor can new pages be created (it allows you to do all the work, but when you try and save it - you guessed it: another _You do not have permission to access this page._ message. In addition, the following appears across the top of the page:



> Warning: Only variables should be passed by reference in ..../vault/core/controller/ui/assign/group/vw.php on line 63
> 
> Warning: Invalid argument supplied for foreach() in ..../vault/core/model/permissions/vb3.php on line 52




The third group has no associated wiki page despite multiple attempts (I have deleted and recreated the group using every setting variation I can think of).

So does anyone know whether this is a universal problem (ie. group wiki function is fubar) or a user permissions problem?

Cheers

thotd


----------



## Morrus (Sep 21, 2014)

This whole thing is driving me nuts.  It's never really worked properly. I've just spent the last coupleof days trying to figure it out, but the software is so arcane and unhelpful that I'm no closer.


----------



## Morrus (Sep 22, 2014)

doghead said:


> I have three groups and the associated wiki function is working for none of them.
> 
> Two of the groups have what appears to be an associated wiki (its there on the group page), but it cannot be edited (_you don't have permission to access this page_), nor can new pages be created (it allows you to do all the work, but when you try and save it - you guessed it: another _You do not have permission to access this page._ message. In addition, the following appears across the top of the page:
> 
> ...




It is my fervent hope that this is now fixed.

I don't know if it will be for pre-existing pages, but should certainly be for any new ones created from the group page.

Could you verify for me?


----------



## doghead (Sep 27, 2014)

Yeah. I have a Group wiki page!

The Group is Dungeon World - From The Outside. 

Unfortunately, I haven't been able to assign the existing pages to the Group page.

First I tried associating the *FTO - Start Page* (located in the Links menu on the left). The Group search doesn't bring up any selectable choices.

Then I tried *Add Content>Add Existing Page* from the Group page. The little pop-up window appeared and I could enter text. But again, it gave me no selectable options.

Oh well. At least I have a window page. Hopefully if I edit in a link to the Campaign Wiki.

...

OK. No. *FTO Start Page* doesn't appear as a link.

Interestingly, as I made *FTO Start Page* a catagory, if I *Add Content>Add Catagory* I get the same search page, but this time it Brings up the *FTO Start Page* as a selectable choice.

Not sure if that helps any. Not sure what Adding a Category will do. A tomorrow problem I think.

Thanks for all your work on this. Over the last few months I have become a bit fan of the Campaign Wiki and would love to have it all working properly.

Regards

thotd


----------



## Morrus (Sep 27, 2014)

doghead said:


> Yeah. I have a Group wiki page!
> 
> The Group is Dungeon World - From The Outside.
> 
> ...




I'm no expert, but I think a category and a page are two very different things.  My advice would be to just stick with pages unless you know what you're doing.  As you add new pages from the group page itself, it lists them there for you automatically; the group itself takes on the role of category.

It *might* be that there's an issue with pre-existing pages.  Here's the other thread on the same subject - it seems [MENTION=2012]Knightfall[/MENTION] figured it out?  Maybe he can offer some advice!


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 27, 2014)

Morrus said:


> I'm no expert, but I think a category and a page are two very different things.  My advice would be to just stick with pages unless you know what you're doing.  As you add new pages from the group page itself, it lists them there for you automatically; the group itself takes on the role of category.
> 
> It *might* be that there's an issue with pre-existing pages.  Here's the other thread on the same subject - it seems [MENTION=2012]Knightfall[/MENTION] figured it out?  Maybe he can offer some advice!



My issues were a bit different. Most of my pre-existing pages were already associated with my group when the wiki stopped working. I do have a couple pages that I created before I was able to figure out how to activate the group's wiki. (I seem to remember you had to change a setting fir me to do so.) I was never able to associate those pages with my group wiki. The pages weren't vital, so I left them widowed and started over.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 27, 2014)

[MENTION=8243]doghead[/MENTION],

When you created the page, did you do so from within the group? I've always created new pages, categories, etc. using the Add Content button in the group. The pages I created that I cannot associate to my World of Kulan wiki were created in the main Wiki section.

The page visible in your group is the wiki's main page, so you can make that your start page and them go from there. Each new page should be be created from the group every time. That's the only way I've gotten it to work.


----------

